# egg stuffed fatty



## morkdach (Oct 10, 2009)

ok wind chill is 19° normal temp this time of year is 73° so its a good day for a fatty.
fired up christene and put in fatty & a armidillo egg with left over sausage from abts.
jd hot & spicy sausage eggs and bacon


----------



## ron50 (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking real good Terry. Can't wait for the final results.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

that should look good sliced........


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks great - I could go for some now!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking Good...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great and a perfect combination. Hadn't thought of using hard boiled eggs. 

I like how you have it flattened out with the sausage already on the bacon. Is there celophane under the bacon to assist with the rolling?


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 11, 2009)

looks wonderful!


----------



## morkdach (Oct 11, 2009)

wax papper under the bacon.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Terry, that's looking great so far. Love your whole egg filling idea!


----------



## morkdach (Oct 11, 2009)

got into the cold ones and abt's last night wow them babbies had some kick now. the fatty is in the fridge now ready for slicing qview to come.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres the qview of the fatty and armidillo egg.



took the fresh bread sliced and toasted some a little butter & apple butter 2 pieces of fatty & low & behold a breakfast sammie.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 11, 2009)

that's the money shot i was lookin for......looks good!


----------



## ellymae (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my! That looks tasty!


----------

